# DIY everything....



## JonnyKnocks (4/5/18)

So I would like to appologize beforehand if something like this was posted...but here I go:

So I am currently looking into the whole DIY kits and so on, but information overload kicked in and it's kinda scary so if anyone can point or share some wisdom as to how newbies can become vaping legends by doing their own thing.

I'm still a smoker (sies I know) , but gradually moving away from the dark side to the light side. 

I just love smoking and if I can imitate the experience through vaping I'll do it like in NOW.

So please share some wisdom.

Many thanks for your this awesome forum.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lawrence A (4/5/18)

When you say DIY kits, do you mean mixing your own e-liquid?

If so, this article is well worth a read.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## JonnyKnocks (4/5/18)

Lawrence A said:


> When you say DIY kits, do you mean mixing your own e-liquid?
> 
> If so, this article is well worth a read.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/


Thanks will have a look.


Actually the whole shebang...Mods, builds and all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (4/5/18)

Lokidwarf said:


> So I would like to appologize beforehand if something like this was posted...but here I go:
> 
> So I am currently looking into the whole DIY kits and so on, but information overload kicked in and it's kinda scary so if anyone can point or share some wisdom as to how newbies can become vaping legends by doing their own thing.
> 
> ...


This forum is definately the right place.

Here are some DIY Starter kits from the best supplier. Here's a beginner guide from them too and few beginner recipes
and also just have a look at this section and this one too.

Basically just do a search here on the forum and it will more than likely already be there

Other than that, ask away, the people will answer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/5/18)

If you want info on DIY I would highly recommend that you go to the following link : https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/ This was expertly written by one of our forum members @RichJB . 
You say that you want to be able to imitate the smoking experience by vaping to allow you to give up smoking. This is not 100 percent possible. Ask yourself what attracts you to smoking, and see if vaping can provide you with enough of this to allow the conversion.
I smoked for more than 35 years (heavily). I always said that I was addicted to the nicotine plus the rituals surrounding smoking (lighting up, the draw, putting it out etc) Vaping provides the nicotine and most of the other rituals. The fact that vaping is a complex matter is, for me, one of the biggest plus factors. 
This forum has tons of members who will try to assist you wherever possible.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/5/18)

It looks like you type faster than me @Dietz .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (4/5/18)

howzit bud @Lokidwarf ....some awesome advice in this thread and on the entire forum in general. I was in your shoes not too long ago, abt 2 months ago or so and if I could add to this....walk before you run. Right now you want stop smoking and thats the most important part at this stage. Dont be overwhelmed but alot of DIY as the frustration alone can divert you back full time to smoking.
Start off small...for me it was a nautilus mini tank and some 12mg juice and I never looked back at smokes. It started off as my saviour to now a hobby and desire for flavour, devices, gear etc etc.
Frustration will kick in during DIY (im assuming as im yet to get onto this boat) but by then you doing it as a hobby and to save bucks and NOT to quickly get a fix before having to go to the garage to buy smokes.
If you want to simulate smoking...mouth to liuung vaping is your friend and saviour!!
All the best bud and good luck

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JonnyKnocks (4/5/18)

Thanks for all the awesome info guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl (4/5/18)

DIY your own coils/wicks etc, sure. But I wouldn't DIY your own juices if you're still busy transitioning from smoking to vaping. Not yet. Things are going to taste weird, and then taste different a week after that, and even more different a week after that. Very hard to cope with sense of smell/taste returning and nailing down solid DIY flavour profiles at the same time.

But if you're like me and quitting smoking makes you fidgety.. then some DIY coils will help. Hell, I transitioned to DIY juices pretty quickly too.. I was still having the occasional cigarette back then. But everything I mixed then tastes pretty shit now

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/5/18)

Totally agree with @Puff the Magic Dragon, u cannot immitate smoking experience through vaping. I gave up smoking for weeks before I started to vape. For me vaping is more of a hobby and the nicotine satisfaction I get is a plus. I will recommend you to start with aspire breeze and any tobbaco salt nic juice. More nic delivery to kill the cigarette craving plus the auto fire/auto draw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (5/5/18)

Great info here @Lokidwarf 

I am not a DIY expert but all I can say is that if you listem to the guys above you will find your way.

Wishing you all the best in kicking the stinkies
you are doing a great thing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/5/18)

Lokidwarf said:


> So I would like to appologize beforehand if something like this was posted...but here I go:
> 
> So I am currently looking into the whole DIY kits and so on, but information overload kicked in and it's kinda scary so if anyone can point or share some wisdom as to how newbies can become vaping legends by doing their own thing.
> 
> ...



@Lokidwarf - welcome to the Wonderfull world of vaping. I can understand the information overload feeling. I have been vaping for just over a year now, and I am still overwhelmed by all the information sometime. It is an exciting journey. So the best advice that I have for you is to start the journey and remember that you don't move straight from start to finish. The journey happens in-between start and finish and that is the exciting part. This is what I will do if I were you:

1. Go to a vape shop nearby and tell them that you would like to give up smoking and take up vaping
2. They would normally show you a few mods that is suitable for beginners and let you sample some juices.
3. Ask many questions
4. Get something that suits your budget and is to your initial liking
5. Ask many questions
6. Don't beat yourself up if you cannot shake the cigs completely in the beginning - it is a journey and very few people can just switch in a short timeframe
7. Ask questions (many left out know, because by now you have some answers)

At this point you will start to find your feet and can start looking at more vape gear and DIY juice making and coils and all the other wonderful side roads that exist in our world. The rabbit holes are plentiful and deep and there are many other rabbit hole dwellers on the forum to dwell with. Ask more questions, vape and enjoy. And then you will realize one day that you didn't need cigs and gave it up already, and you will start answering other's question and vape happily ever after

enjoy the journey!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (31/7/18)

dude get yourself a twisp cue.it will come close to what you looking for and you will quit smoking in an instant...if not then you don't really want to quit.join the twisp forum and see how it helped others stay clear of stinkies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tontoe (18/9/18)

@Lokidwarf 

The Advice above is amazing and to be honest with you in my opinion, I have found three sides to vaping.

1) The I want to use this to quit smoking
2) I like vaping and will change from smoking to vaping
3) The hobbyist (This is where the crazy stuff happens)

From what I have experienced and most vapers hold the same thoughts that it is entirely up to your liking as to what you want to do.

Option 1 - With this, you want to get a nice device but not expensive with commercial coils that are easy to change and a high nicotine juice
Option 2 - You now start trying different things from possible rebuildable coils and different atomizers, start learning the lingo and finding what juices you like. Also comes the journey of dropping the nicotine percentage as I don't know many people who vape high nicotine for long.

Option 3 - This is where you want to start building your own coils, making your own juices and experiment with different atomizers mostly rebuildable and different mods. (Don't jump here unless you have gone through the second option or unless you have a friend who is a hobbyist who can help you).

I have been vaping for some time now and have loved getting into the hobbyist side of vaping however this is not for everyone and that's perfectly fine.

So basically it is your vaping preference and how you want to do it. There is no right or wrong unless ignoring ohms law. 

There are so many amazing people on this forums and If you need anything shout. I can't say I know everything and every day I am learning but am always happy to help where I can.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------

